# iPad2 photos to Mac



## mariahoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,
Recently i was bothered by a problem.It is how can I transfer a photo album from my iPad2 to a Mac computer using Lion? Somehow iPhoto on my Mac can't find my photo album on the iPad. Album doesn't show up in iTunes either.
Thanks in advance for helping!


----------



## iCharlie (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello mariahoo!
Photos from iPad2 to iPhoto. Got cha

Assuming your iPad is running the latest iOS 5.0, in order to sync your photos with you Mac make sure your iPad is connected to your network via wifi (the same network your mac you wish to sync with is on).

Open iTunes
Click on your iPad2 in the left column

Note: If for some reason you are unable to get your iPad 2 connected to iTunes via wifi (the new iOS has a few bugs to work out) you may just connect it as before with a USB cable.

Once selected in iTunes you'll see sub-section menus above the picture of the iPad, including Summary, Info, Music, Movies, etc. 
Select PHOTOS
Check the box next to "sync photos from..." (iPhoto should be the default here!)
After these changes have been make press "Sync" or "Apply" in the bottom right.
Let you iPad2 sync. 
Your photos will now be in your iPhoto library. 
Go back to your desktop and open iPhoto.

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## apple4hong4 (Jul 21, 2011)

You could use the ipad connection kit and put it straight on a card and put in computer if you dont want to sync across. plus many good apps in the app store will do the same, but find the camera kit the quickest way as you can choose which files you want to cross over. hope this helpful.
What's more, you may refer to the article How to transfer or sync iPad contents to Mac, perhaps it may help to sync photo album.
Good Luck!


----------

